# Gorilla Tape



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I would normally call that flying by the seat of your pants. But I guess that is not the right terminology.

Great review.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Uhmmm, won't they be missed? You may yet find new uses for Gorilla tape when she finds out how you've used her oven mitts and hot pads LOL!


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

My wife's hot pads, oven mitts, kitchen towels, and wash clothes have been a staple in my shop for years. Thank God for forgiving women and Fort Dodge tent & Awning. As always, bbqKing.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

While the Cat's away…......... We would refer to that as Yankee Ingenuity around here ! LOL

Did the tape remove easily with out leaving any residue behind for the Mrs. to notice ?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Very cute Dan. Is that called keeping a finger on the pulse or lending a hand?. Just as well the wife was out or she might have clobbered you with that rolling pin.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

can I use it over my kids mouth sot hat I can get some peace?


----------



## RDS1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Heh heh heh


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

As a follow up to this review,

I stopped my Harbor Freight and bought and bought their deluxe brand knee pads for 4.99.

They work good, but the Gorilla-Glue-hot-pad- knee-pads are much more comfortable.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Is that your hand holding up the tape?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

yep… it is my hand…. in a gorilla suit


----------

